# best enzyme kitten poo/wee cleaner?



## arnieA380 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi all

just wondered what cleaner people used when their cat/kittens have wee'd or poo'd in an area other then their litter tray to stop them doing it again.
Iv read the cleaner needs to have encymnes in it to kill the bacteria in the cat pee.

any anybody recommend anything please


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

I use the Simple Solution Stain and Odour Remover. You can get it from pets at home and I believe there is a version for carpets and for hard floors. I've had mixed results in terms of removing smell (as in my kitty has peed on the clean spots again), but it does work wonders on stains!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I use enzymatic Bio Tex Stain Remover. It is very effective at removing stains and odours from carpets and hard floors, and has the advantage of smelling pleasant (unlike some of the Pet Cleaning solutions). You can buy it from some supermarkets (but not Tesco ), and some hardware stores as well as from amazon:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bio-tex-St...e=UTF8&qid=1501236852&sr=1-1&keywords=bio+tex

Cat urine contains uric acid, and the *only* thing that will break down uric acid to remove the urine smell permanently is an enzyme cleaner. The enzymes break down uric acid into carbon dioxide and ammonia, both gasses which then evaporate. It is vital to let the enzyme cleaner air dry, as it needs the natural drying time to break down the uric acid salts.

Good enzyme cleaners are a bit more expensive. Cheap ones will work, but need to keep being reapplied.

Many enzyme cleaners come in a spray bottle. Spraying a light layer of enzyme cleaner over a urine stain will not clean it properly. Cat pee soaks into carpets and unless the enzyme cleaner completely envelopes all of the cat pee it won't work. So you need to saturate the area where the urine stain is. I find it more effective to make a solution and swab the carpet with a cloth. You will also need to roll back the carpet and clean the section of underlay and the floorboards.


----------

